# Epic mockup thread of mythical ERGs that you know would never happen but you GAS For



## AeonSolus (Sep 1, 2009)

[action=AeonSolus]gasps for air after saying all that[/action]

Long thread name, i know,  Trust me, it'll worth it 

The Parker HellFly 
(*Yes, it is photoshopped* Sadly )






The Petrucci BFR F1-8






Shoot your mythical GAS Of doomage!


----------



## Fler (Sep 1, 2009)

This thread must forever contain victory. As obviously photoshopped as that Parker is, I splooged.


----------



## lewbob (Sep 1, 2009)

That parker


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 1, 2009)

those are both sexy. i do not wield the power of the mighty photoshop but i can describe it to you... a KE-7 w/ a fuckin' trem!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm impressed at the quality of these Photoshop's. On the Parker the only off thing I could find was at the bottom where it's a little uneven.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 1, 2009)

You got me with the Parker... Sigh... Unfortunately, they aren't even considering a 7-string, let alone an 8. <Sniffle... Sniffle...>

Would have to add a Steinberger GL7AT-8 (8-string, all graphite neck and body, Humbucker-Single-Humbucker with active electronics and a TransTrem). Then again, the same in a 16-string (like a 12-string guitar) GL7A-16 would equally be beyond awesome. Sigh...

Ok, I have to add them, Gibson ES-175D-8 and a Gibson ES-175D-16...


----------



## pink freud (Sep 1, 2009)

8 string Vigier Surfreter. That low F# on a metal fretboard, epic.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Sep 1, 2009)

pretty shit photoshop o' mine, but i think we all know what this is anyway


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd love to see an 8-string Les Paul Custom with a true TOM/ST set-up. I also agree with Pheaded, some ES-8s would be awesome. There are simply no "classy" 8s in production.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Sep 1, 2009)

i wanna see an iceman 8 or an esp v 8 put into production


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 1, 2009)

the xiphos looks a bit awkward with the 8 string neck. like it ate too much pizza. hahaha.

Fender Jazzmaster 7 string baritone. yes please.


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> the xiphos looks a bit awkward with the 8 string neck. *like it ate too much pizza*. hahaha.




So in other words, the perfect Dino Cazares Signature Model.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 1, 2009)

Randy said:


> So in other words, the perfect Dino Cazares Signature Model.





I don't dig 8 strings at all but that photoshop Xiphos would be awesome just to own - can't someone stretch it on photoshop? 25.5" scale 8 string = Mess.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 1, 2009)

Randy said:


> So in other words, the perfect Dino Cazares Signature Model.



Oh dude, low blow


----------



## thewildturkey (Sep 1, 2009)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> i wanna see an iceman 8 or an esp v 8 put into production



I'm pretty sure meshuggah got some iceman 8's, but they like their RGs better so they stuck with them. i think they like the bridge better or somthing.... 

theres photos on the forum somewhere.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 1, 2009)

Please, please rock on with an eight-string mockup of the Steinberger Transcale ST-2FPA guitar...






...and the Transcale Demon...






...both being baritone guitars with built-in capos and piezo bridges.

Let the righteousness of these mockups circle the byways of the Internet, sparking uninformed rumor, until the manufacturers are forced by popular acclaim to produce these most excellent of instruments. Let the Parker HellFly become a reality, and all other worthy contenders.


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 2, 2009)

Aparently the japs got it first 






Les torche Paul

I sensored the heastock because it came failtastic


----------



## GazPots (Sep 2, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


>




Missed a tuner buddy. There's only 7 tuners!! 


This thread is made of win though. 


That'd be the only parker id ever buy. It suits 8 strings.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Sep 2, 2009)

ERG...DeVries style!!! I'm in a rush, so it's the best I can do right now.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 2, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA! Yes, nothing like a custom POS-888 from the man who creaets the ultimate live metal guitar which will sound like shit in the studio!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 2, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> ERG...DeVries style!!! I'm in a rush, so it's the best I can do right now.



^


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 2, 2009)

HAHAHA! that one is just EPIC! 

i´d die for a reverse headstock RG/RGA 8 string with 30" scale and good humbuckers. and a trans black quilted maple top, or maybe redburst/bloodburst with quilted maple top. and with a faux natural binding and natural back. ash or alder body.

that´s one of way too many ideas i can come up with


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 2, 2009)

those are, in fact, the tools he uses for his guitar, hanging from his face


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 2, 2009)

Just say, "NO!!!!" to that Avon lady. Damn!


----------



## pink freud (Sep 2, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


>


 
The more I look at it,
the more I like it.
I do think it's good.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll actually attempt a serious one later, honest  

I did, however, forget to mention that the low string on the POS888 is tuned to SATAN, and will spawn a Hell Mouth when played. 

That Steinberger 8 is yummy. As much as I think guitars can be beautiful, artistic things...I'm also quite a big fan of functional form. I mean it just looks hi-tech. Like the standard issue guitar for Space Marines or something. 

Not sure which type I'll try now...hmmm.....

**Edit: Morten - I actually started looking at RGA's before I decided I didn't have enough time and so made a DeVries instead. Come to think about it, that's probably the rational behind his guitars


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 2, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> **Edit: Morten - I actually started looking at RGA's before I decided I didn't have enough time and so made a DeVries instead. Come to think about it, that's probably the rational behind his guitars



haha! like any amount of time would help him make a decent guitar 

i keep thinking of an 8 string fireman too, and... well, just about an 8 string anything


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 2, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> ERG...DeVries style!!! I'm in a rush, so it's the best I can do right now.


 
That is easily the funniest post I have ever seen on the internet! Everybody at work thinks I'm a loon! You sir, need to be a comedy writer. Thanks for making my day!


----------



## chimp_spanner (Sep 2, 2009)

*^^* Aww well I'm glad it gave you a chuckle! I'll do a serious one next, promise! Wish I could 3D model well enough to just make my own. I only do spaceships and cityscapes haha. A two trick pony you might say.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 2, 2009)

A new contender:

Electric Guitars ? Carbon Fiber Electric Guitar ? Blade Guitar | Composite Electrics 

Beyond awesome. I instantly gassed for it.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Sep 2, 2009)

Ohhh man......that's beautiful! Kinda looks like your car in NFS once you've unlocked all the cool parts and gone apeshit with the carbon fiber! All it needs is neons...


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd like to see/have an 8 string Ibanez S series


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 2, 2009)

pink freud said:


> A new contender:
> 
> Electric Guitars ? Carbon Fiber Electric Guitar ? Blade Guitar | Composite Electrics
> 
> Beyond awesome. I instantly gassed for it.


 
Yeah, but instead of "No wood" they should write "No upper fret access." What up with that lower horn?


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Sep 2, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> I'd like to see/have an 8 string Ibanez S series



if it happens the jizz will never stop flowing


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 2, 2009)

Behold the epic...30" Inch Saber!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 2, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> ERG...DeVries style!!! I'm in a rush, so it's the best I can do right now.



The thing is, I read the picture before your post and wasn't surprised that his 8's would look so bad. Then I looked at the picture and your post a bit more and realized he hasn't yet destroyed an 8 string


----------



## Galius (Sep 2, 2009)

I made this awhile back when I was still playing my Damien 7 and flirting with the idea of getting an 8. I probly wouldnt want it now though LOL


----------



## Bungle (Sep 2, 2009)

I was thinking the Ibby S 8 string would be better off with an SA style body (and perhaps an SZ style headstock). The S7s are already a bit neck heavy, so more mass in the body would be a Very Good Thing IMO.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 2, 2009)

Bungle said:


> I was thinking the Ibby S 8 string would be better off with an SA style body (and perhaps an SZ style headstock). The S7s are already a bit neck heavy, so more mass in the body would be a Very Good Thing IMO.



Just make the body out of a really heavy wood


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 3, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Behold the epic...30" Inch Saber!




As epic as that is the neck dive on it would be SOOO great you might as well glue the headstock to the floor


----------



## Bungle (Sep 3, 2009)

pink freud said:


> Just make the body out of a really heavy wood


Mahogany is the _only _choice for a Saber.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 3, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Mahogany is the _only _choice for a Saber.



I think a walnut saber would kick ass.

Stick an ebony top on it Blackmachine-style, and proceed to destroy third-world countries and eat babies.


----------



## Korngod (Sep 3, 2009)

js 8 string


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 3, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Behold the epic...30" Inch Saber!



Oh man I wish it were real...


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 3, 2009)

Korngod said:


> js 8 string



If that gets done, satriani will go and recruit some people to do a Meshuggah cover band, with Billy Sheehan on vocals


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 9, 2009)

chimp_spanner said:


> ERG...DeVries style!!! I'm in a rush, so it's the best I can do right now.


 
That's easily the funniest thing I've seen all day. It is now my desktop background!



AeonSolus said:


> Behold the epic...30" Inch Saber!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 9, 2009)

That S2228 is god damned beautiful.


----------



## XEN (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks mods! That hurt my eyes!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 9, 2009)

Korngod said:


> js 8 string


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Explorer said:


> Please, please rock on with an eight-string mockup of the Steinberger Transcale ST-2FPA guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This too!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2009)

i did a bunch of ibanez 8 string mockups, pretty much all their models that come in black (makes it easy to edit. also, since it´s ibanez, that encompasses pretty much all of their models), plus a couple bass models too. unfortunately i don´t have the originals anymore, so all that is left is whatever´s still up there. you could do a search on here or jemsite to find it.


----------



## Hollowman (Sep 12, 2009)

can someone do a agile hornet with an intrepid headstock 8 string?
I actually thought about one of those but don't really know if it can be done or what it would look like..thanks


----------



## willybman (Sep 12, 2009)

Galius said:


>



 that is amazing, i would love that =] only 28 or 30" of course!!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 13, 2009)

willybman said:


> that is amazing, i would love that =] only 28 or 30" of course!!!!



It certainly does look amazing. However, that telephone pole neck wouldn't be practical


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 13, 2009)

Nor would that TOM bridge, with regards to string saddle travel distance, especially if you use really thick ass bass strings.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 13, 2009)

I never understood why some of those brands use TOM design bridges on their extended range guitars, the range with the intonation is so small 

The only reason why they are using them is because of the carved top, the neck needs more angle and a normal bridge would not work...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 13, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I never understood why some of those brands use TOM design bridges on their extended range guitars, the range with the intonation is so small
> 
> The only reason why they are using them is because of the carved top, the neck needs more angle and a normal bridge would not work...


 
Having said that: I really love the feel of TOM bridges. I also like relatively light string guages (that amount to around 12lbs of tension per string), so I might just be able to get away with a TOM on my RG7. TOM don't currently exist for 8-string guitars, but I don't think that I'd be able to get away with it anyway.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Sep 14, 2009)

can someone mockup a carvin dc 8 string with kahler


----------



## guitarplayerone (Sep 14, 2009)

photoshop I did a while back. but then again... who's paying attention


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

^^^^^
I dig it dude!


----------



## Hollowman (Sep 15, 2009)

I noticed the Rico Believe me.


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 15, 2009)

That rico is sexual man! 

Someone asked about this by the way :shrugh: looks awesome to me


----------



## pink freud (Sep 15, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> That rico is sexual man!
> 
> Someone asked about this by the way :shrugh: looks awesome to me


 
Take off the floyd and I'd impulse buy the shit out of that thing.

Hmm, there's an idea for the fan-fretted agile, fanned hornet. It'd be the first fan-fretted V guitar to my knowledge...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 15, 2009)

pink freud said:


> Take off the floyd and I'd impulse buy the shit out of that thing.
> 
> Hmm, there's an idea for the fan-fretted agile, fanned hornet. It'd be the first fan-fretted V guitar to my knowledge...


 
Rob from KxK built a fanned fret 8-string V, which he promptly destroyed upon discovering that the bas scale was too short to handle the low F#.


----------



## Ironberry (Sep 15, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> photoshop I did a while back. but then again... who's paying attention


----------



## t3sser4ct (Sep 15, 2009)

This is just a quick and dirty job, but my dream guitar (at the moment, anyway) is something like this in a 30" scale.


----------



## MetalGravy (Sep 16, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> Fender Jazzmaster 7 string baritone. yes please.







Also a 7-string SG...with 24 frets...and a floyd


----------



## AeonSolus (Sep 16, 2009)

I found this in another forum


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Sep 17, 2009)

this is paint so it's ruff BUT...if only...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 17, 2009)

mmm.. It looks delicious anyway


----------



## daveycrockett (Sep 17, 2009)

wow i would love a parker fly 7

body: solid balsa lol


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 17, 2009)

daveycrockett said:


> wow i would love a parker fly 7
> 
> body: solid balsa lol



You and pretty much everyone else on this forum. That, and a 7 string PRS are so very coveted!


----------



## daveycrockett (Sep 17, 2009)

^indeed,prs are so fine, like a chick if she was a guitar


----------



## Galius (Sep 17, 2009)

willybman said:


> that is amazing, i would love that =] only 28 or 30" of course!!!!


For sure...the scale length was what ruined my Schecter 8 for me.



mattofvengeance said:


> It certainly does look amazing. However, that telephone pole neck wouldn't be practical


Actually the neck on the 8 string schecters felt pretty comfy.


----------



## toth (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry, I suck in Photoshop, so...the second best: paint!!
here are my master pieces hahahaha.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 17, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1663419 said:


> sorry, I suck in Photoshop, so...the second best: paint!!
> here are my master pieces hahahaha.


 
What the duece!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 17, 2009)

only a Ibby RG-14, some day in the fur¡ture...hahaha I also made a 25 strings saber, but is a joke, and horrible quality.


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 17, 2009)

How the fuck did you do that in paint? The tele looks real


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 17, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> How the fuck did you do that in paint? The tele looks real



, sometimes I got inspiration (or so much time to waste), take a look on the nut, and the strap pin, theres is huge imperfections.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Sep 17, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Behold the epic...30" Inch Saber!


----------



## Xanithon (Sep 18, 2009)

I love how on the RG14 theres like a string coming from another string and stuff - really good for Paint tho ofc. 
The Telecaster looks real dude 

EDIT
That that S8 looks very sexual.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 18, 2009)

Ibanez must really consider hiring some of you guys in the design departement, some of your mockup's are crafted with real talent


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Sep 19, 2009)

the rg 14 exists...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZtD5GT1rRo&feature=related


----------



## Harry (Sep 19, 2009)

toth said:


>



These look sick


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 19, 2009)

toth said:


>



Yeah, I missed those! I'd buy that orange one right now. That finish is incredible! Hell burst FTW. (Or does it have a real name?)


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Sep 23, 2009)

More paint work!!!

cow 8, and warlock 8.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 23, 2009)

I love that Wolbers. Add a neck pickup, make it the Pearl Red and I'm sold!


----------



## TravTrav (Oct 14, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> I found this in another forum




i really really really like this... i am going to build one of these little gems next year. January, look out for the thread...


----------



## Bungle (Oct 14, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I missed those! I'd buy that orange one right now. That finish is incredible! Hell burst FTW. (Or does it have a real name?)


I dunno if it's already been named or not, but Hellburst is a great name for it.


----------



## Deadseen (Oct 15, 2009)

I would love to see a 8-string version of this;


----------



## Arminius (Oct 15, 2009)

^ I  that shape


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 15, 2009)

here was my design based on a parker/blackmachine. it WILL happen, i just have to have someone build me a neck that will take it
no one rip it off and make it either, unless its for me


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## paintkilz (Nov 15, 2009)

Deadseen said:


> I would love to see a 8-string version of this;



the other guitarist in my band i just joined play this...id love to have a single coil neck piup in my 7


----------



## Winspear (Nov 20, 2009)

Figured I'd post this. Hopefully it will be real someday soon..though sadly not in every colour  Which colour to pick is the question.

The white one up top is just there to try and display the body contours which my epic paint skillz could not portray on the quilted maple. Though the white does look kinda cool...
All contours are kinda sketchy btw.

And yes, I do love paint and this guitar far too much 

Warning, big pic!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 20, 2009)

i would probably buy a parker 7. if it had 24 frets and some sort of top, then I would immediately drop what i was doing and preform the former.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 20, 2009)

HammettHateCrew said:


>



this is a Viper8!!




all paint work


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 1, 2010)

Totally weird fanned purple thread ressurection of DEATH!!!!






Geez, I hope no one's sick of this thread


----------



## vansinn (Jan 1, 2010)

^ that pink made me stink - after all, it's right after NYE, hehe..
How anyone can like not slant the pups and redesign the head, and come up with a.. mmnn.. 'color'.. like that is beyond my mental capacity..
Maybe if wearing latex, high heels, lotsa makeup and lipstick


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (Jan 1, 2010)

Did it in paint bitches


----------



## MrJack (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not sure if this beast is real or just a Photoshop mockup but it was featured in a newspaper we get, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 1, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


>



DO. WANT.


----------



## lewbob (Jan 2, 2010)

7 String Horus !! should be 25.5" or 27" scale do it caparison !!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2010)

MrJack said:


> I'm not sure if this beast is real or just a Photoshop mockup but it was featured in a newspaper we get, if I remember correctly.



That's definitely shopped, look at the size of the strings close up.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 2, 2010)

AeonSolus said:


> If that gets done, satriani will go and recruit some people to do a Meshuggah cover band, with Billy Sheehan on vocals


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 3, 2010)

I like fanned frets!!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 3, 2010)

AeonSolus said:


> If that gets done, satriani will go and recruit some people to do a Meshuggah cover band, with Billy Sheehan on vocals



Satch - Guitar 1
Paul Gilbert - Guitar 2
Sheehan - vocals, bass
Colson drums

That would be MeShredduh, super 80s Meshuggah tribute band.


----------



## 7stranguitfidle (Jan 3, 2010)

i cant use photoshop at all but if someone would photoshop these guitars as 8's for me i would be forever grateful!


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 3, 2010)

7stranguitfidle said:


> i cant use photoshop at all but if someone would photoshop these guitars as 8's for me i would be forever grateful!



+1 someone should defiantly mock up a prs 8


----------



## Explorer (Jan 3, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


>


 
There is an instrument in production similar to this...








And here's their website...

Marcodi Musical Products: Makers of the harpejji

I do want one, but for the price, it might as well be a piece of gear they'll never make, because I won't be able to afford it....


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 3, 2010)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> +1 someone should defiantly mock up a prs 8


 
Made this a while ago. It's a singlecut but whatever...





















TRANS WHITE!!!


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 3, 2010)

HammettHateCrew said:


> Made this a while ago. It's a singlecut but whatever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noice


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 4, 2010)

30.5 inch Meshuggah-inspired Ibanez Saber


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 4, 2010)

Hammett can you do that exact thing with a Fireman? I'd love to get a fireman the same as their Iceman(s)?


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 4, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Hammett can you do that exact thing with a Fireman? I'd love to get a fireman the same as their Iceman(s)?


 
Et voila!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 4, 2010)

+Rep!


----------



## Sponge (Jan 4, 2010)

Done in paint.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jan 5, 2010)

anyone can do a jackson randy rhoads with reversed headstock, 8 string, trans black quilted maple top, single bridge pickup, one volume ?


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 3, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> anyone can do a jackson randy rhoads with reversed headstock, 8 string, trans black quilted maple top, single bridge pickup, one volume ?


 
I actually started this a while ago but never got around to finishing it:







Happy Easter!


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 3, 2010)

^ Epic!  I do love me some reverse stock jacksons


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 3, 2010)

toth said:


>



it had to be done... just a little here... and a little there.. original credit to toth of course


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 3, 2010)

MUAHAHAHAAA!!!!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 3, 2010)

Just because I'm consistent:


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 3, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


>


you would play that just by walking all over the finger...footboard, huh?


----------



## Rokkaholic (Apr 3, 2010)

HammettHateCrew said:


> MUAHAHAHAAA!!!!



Gimme


----------



## mellis (Apr 3, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


>



Damn you.. I just spit coffee all over my keyboard... 

Pretty epic stuff in here guys!


----------



## misingonestring (Apr 3, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


>


 
Naw the tension is too floppy it needs a 1000" scale length for that low E-300


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm pretty proud of this one:


----------



## alvaro (Apr 4, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


>



 someone had to do it....


----------



## Werwolf999 (Apr 4, 2010)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> i wanna see an iceman 8 or an esp v 8 put into production



You, my friend, need to be put in charge of R&D at Ibanez immediately! I'd friggin' kill for an 8 string Iceman! Especially if they built it like the old ones (4 volume knobs and a hardtail bridge).

Unfortunately, the folks over at Ibanez seem to have 0% interest in expanding the Icemans to a 7, let alone an 8.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 4, 2010)

misingonestring said:


> Naw the tension is too floppy it needs a 1000" scale length for that low E-300



a low E-300 would be ludicrously high not low... you would need more like a -5" scale to tune to it.


A more appropriate statement would have been


"... 1000" scale length for that low E-00000"


----------



## misingonestring (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you I don't know that kind of stuff... I'm dumb.


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 4, 2010)

Right, I suck at mockups, but:


----------



## DethCaek (Apr 4, 2010)

Aww yeah, a couple minutes in paint.


----------



## misingonestring (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah EMG's in that size...


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Ghostbuster777 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a Carribean Blue Gibson SG-X.
Someone make it in 8 string form!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 5, 2010)

DethCaek said:


> Aww yeah, a couple minutes in paint.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 5, 2010)

Probably 2 pages of this thread are quotes of that RG22280


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 5, 2010)

thewildturkey said:


> I'm pretty sure meshuggah got some iceman 8's, but they like their RGs better so they stuck with them. i think they like the bridge better or somthing....
> 
> theres photos on the forum somewhere.



MetalKult MESHUGGAH: Extreme Metal Riff Lesson

Fredrik has one.


----------



## Metalus (Apr 5, 2010)

+286487595985985985
for the Parker Fly 7


----------



## JakSchitt (Apr 5, 2010)

Could someone do a mockup of an 8 string Washburn N4? Big ask maybe


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Apr 5, 2010)

I thought i'd posted this here.

Ah well, here it goes!


----------



## JakSchitt (Apr 5, 2010)

^ Thats fuckin ace!!!!!!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 5, 2010)

Jeroenofzo said:


> I thought i'd posted this here.
> 
> Ah well, here it goes!



I just love that design


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Apr 5, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> You, my friend, need to be put in charge of R&D at Ibanez immediately! I'd friggin' kill for an 8 string Iceman! Especially if they built it like the old ones (4 volume knobs and a hardtail bridge).
> 
> Unfortunately, the folks over at Ibanez seem to have 0% interest in expanding the Icemans to a 7, let alone an 8.



i think ibanez needs to hire everyone on this forum so they can make some money


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 15, 2011)

Seeing as I have finally stopped lurking and actually begun to post here, I figured i might as well share this. If it were not for this place, I would most likely have never even come across this guitar. It is an Ibanez Artfield for any of you who may not already be aware.


----------



## TimSE (Feb 15, 2011)

I approve of this thread.
the only thing is instead of just gassing i build them myself. much more fun


----------



## arsonist (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Alwballe (Feb 15, 2011)

About the 8 string iceman.

I seem to remeber a video or interveiw somwhere where Mårten actually spoke of working out some produciton copies of their 8s with ibanez.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 15, 2011)

Red Beard said:


> Seeing as I have finally stopped lurking and actually begun to post here, I figured i might as well share this. If it were not for this place, I would most likely have never even come across this guitar. It is an Ibanez Artfield for any of you who may not already be aware.





Does anyone know how much the used regular versions cost?


----------



## Danxile (Feb 17, 2011)

I personally have never made a mockup and am not going to try because i'll fail miserably but I've always wanted a xiphos 8 string, but i feel like the Rg2228 headstock would give it a nice touch instead of a massive regular headstock. I actually almost had one made by Ran Guitars but i didnt have the cash yet... it will come sooner or later. Anybody else agree?


----------



## srrdude (Feb 17, 2011)

Apophis said:


> I just love that design



Ya know i think its got potential but the lines dont flow at all. Heres a quick take on making the lines flow.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2011)

Alwballe said:


> About the 8 string iceman.
> 
> I seem to remeber a video or interveiw somwhere where Mårten actually spoke of working out some produciton copies of their 8s with ibanez.


 
Doubt it, they didn't like the tone of the Iceman 8s or how they balanced.


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 17, 2011)

Can someone here please make a mockup of 4 guitars?

First one:
Agile Intrepid pro 828 Bloodburst
*ebony fretboard
*design with 1 pup and 1 knob

Second:
Exact same specs as above except with pure white finish.

Third and fourth:
Agile Intrepid 828 Pure White
2 Pup, 1 master vol, 3 way toggle
Ebony fretboard
(one mockup of this guitar w/ 8-inline headstock and one with regular Intrepid headstock)

Lundrgren M8 or lookalike for pup.


If someone could make these I would be very, very greatful. Thanks!


----------



## Alwballe (Feb 17, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Doubt it, they didn't like the tone of the Iceman 8s or how they balanced.



Maybe not the iceman specificly, but one of their guitars atleats =P
Cant find the damn clip tho :<


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Feb 18, 2011)

Not an 8-string, but I think I win for implausibility.






EDIT: Fixed the image. Much better now.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Feb 19, 2011)

srrdude said:


> Ya know i think its got potential but the lines dont flow at all. Heres a quick take on making the lines flow.



Like it! Thinking about it, a slightly carved top will also be a valid option (and leave the armrest) Thanks for shopping; This will still be a future project for me.


----------



## srrdude (Feb 19, 2011)

Jeroenofzo said:


> Like it! Thinking about it, a slightly carved top will also be a valid option (and leave the armrest) Thanks for shopping; This will still be a future project for me.



Hey no problem man, I think there's a lot of potential in that idea. When you get around to it I'm always down to lend an extra set of eyes.


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 20, 2011)

Deadseen said:


> I would love to see a 8-string version of this;



This, would be awesome


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a idea for a iceman i drew buy hand but my copier inst working right now :C


----------



## CONTEMPT (Feb 22, 2011)

Empryrean said:


> This, would be awesome



You mean this?

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES Special Edition Riot-8 Satin Black 2011 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 22, 2011)

Red Beard said:


> Seeing as I have finally stopped lurking and actually begun to post here, I figured i might as well share this. If it were not for this place, I would most likely have never even come across this guitar. It is an Ibanez Artfield for any of you who may not already be aware.



Thank you. I want a 6er one of those now 

If Ibanez ever make something like an ICT707FX (no stupid trem) I would sell myself to earn enough money for one. 

Why have they denied us a 7-string Iceman thus far?


----------



## Northern (Feb 22, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's definitely shopped, look at the size of the strings close up.



This has actually been done though:

YouTube - Terje Rypdal: "The Prayer" ( + his 8-string Fender Custom)


----------



## Alwballe (Feb 24, 2011)

Probably the worst work ever done in paint. And with a ridiculously oversized neck, but im trying to decide what bodyshape im going for with my upcoming custom 8string. And the gibson firebird shape is a candidate.

If anyone who isnt retarded with Mockups like me would like to give a 8string firebird a try. PLEASE do. would really like to see what it could look like


----------

